# Experience?



## robertnpmk (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

My wife and I will be in Wellington in early November on working holiday visas with the intention of doing a sort of trial run of living in NZ. Fingers crossed it will be a more permanent thing. 

I currently work as a Business Analyst/SQL Report Specialist and by the time I leave I will have over 18 months worth of experience. I was wanting to hear from anybody within the business if this is an ok amount of experience or is it just laughable? I have seen plenty of jobs I would want/be able to do advertised and have even applied for a few, even though it is seriously early to be doing so. 

Any response would be appreciated.

Rob


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Not in the business, but I'm sure the amount of experience gained in the UK before arrival wouldn't be laughable. All experience is relevant in my opinion.
A company may want NZ work experience but if you can show that your role and responsibilities meets the skill in NZ then I don't see why a company would overlook your UK experience.

I'm also from UK, currently work in Wellington CBD and live in Wellington so if you want any advice just hollar!


----------

